# My first OS meeting.



## etex (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share the fun I had yesterday! It was my first local orchid society meeting. It started with a delicious potluck meal that had so many choices that you could fill your plate 3 times to try everything. It was fabulous. We have some great cooks. Then we saw a members' new green house and had some eye candy time as it looked magnificent and all the plants were growing lushly. Everyone was very friendly and no one seemed to mind any questions I asked. Next, we had a "super raffle" and the prizes were an Orchid Wiz or a beautiful Paph in bud in a lovely decorative container. Guess who won the Paph? Yep, yours truly. It is a Paph liemianam#1 x Paph. Hsinying Frantz#2 with one bud getting ready to open and another standing by to open. Next was the meeting with the main business being our first show in spring. Time for dessert, a table full of choices!! Then show and tell. Many beautiful plants with gorgeous blooms were shown and information was shared. I have been invited to see 2 members greenhouse,too. Of course, my response was "I'd love to".(What I meant was Yipee!!) As if this wasn't enough fun, we had a regular raffle, and I won one of these plants, too. I won BLC.( Whitewater Falls x LC Ann Follis)'Newberry' x Blc Williette Wong'The Best'. It was a wonderful time. I was a little nervous going in thinking everyone would think I was asking dumb questions, but everyone was very nice, very welcoming and more than willing to share new info. I would encourage anyone who loves orchids to join a local society!!


----------



## John D. (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad you had such a positive experience


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great time, Diane! 
Nice raffle takes too. I had a similar first OS experience back in New Hampshire. Hoping to get back into going to meetings now that I'm out in Sacramento...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2009)

NO ginger kids allowed! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 16, 2009)

:clap: Good for you, I'm sure you'll have many more!
It's so much fun when you win raffles! Not always what you want but you never know, you might end up really liking it, if you don't it can always go back on the raffle table sometime later!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 16, 2009)

I had a similar positive experience at my society. I was nervous coming in to the meeting by myself, but everyone was welcoming and friendly. At our second meeting, Julie won a raffle plant, a Lycaste aromatica. It was my first Lycaste and I still have it!



goldenrose said:


> :clap: Good for you, I'm sure you'll have many more!
> It's so much fun when you win raffles! Not always what you want but you never know, you might end up really liking it, if you don't it can always go back on the raffle table sometime later!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome! What club did you join???

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2009)

Diane that sounds really exciting:clap:!!!! I wish I could join a local OS but there is none here... You are all so lucky!!!


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you all for reading this and for your comments! The club is the Central East Texas Orchid Society and meets in Tyler which is not far from where I live. It's the greatest!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Good for you, Diane! It sounds like your society is a model one.


----------



## Hera (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like you had fun. I look forward to going to my OS meetings too. I always learn something. ALways a good time.


----------

